# Selenium gel with pregnant does



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

We have never used selenium gel and we read from fias co farms website that they give it at 5 and 2 weeks prior to kidding. I was wondering if you guys thought it was safe. Thanks.

He's their link:
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/vac-schedule.htm


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I give Selenium/Vit E gel a few times in the months before kidding. We don't do Bo-Se or any of the other injectable selenium supplements. It has been perfectly safe for us.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

There was some discussion on the possible effect on the ratio of doelings to bucklings being associated with selenium. (More doelings if the doe was slightly deficient, more bucklings if she was not.) What have you gotten as far as bucks and does? About an average of 50/50? 

Thanks.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I give it once a month all year long.


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> I give Selenium/Vit E gel a few times in the months before kidding. We don't do Bo-Se or any of the other injectable selenium supplements. It has been perfectly safe for us.


This is our first kidding. I was wondering what your ratio of boys and girls are from using it. Thanks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yes, I should say that i don't do BoSe, just gel. And they have loose minerals


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> I give it once a month all year long.





SalteyLove said:


> I give Selenium/Vit E gel a few times in the months before kidding. We don't do Bo-Se or any of the other injectable selenium supplements. It has been perfectly safe for us.


What is your ratio of bucks to does too. Thanks.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Seth, It depends where you are located. Some places are extremely selenium deficient and need to supplement, other areas are not. Check out this thread where I posted a couple maps...they should be able to give you an idea of whether or not you need to worry about supplementing: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/selenium-oral-injection-173708/index4.html The maps will be on the 3rd page


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Let me think.....first year I got all does (4) second year I got 2 bucks 2 does. So...yeah, more does than bucks overall.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

good point Carmen...I'm not thinking straight tonight.........


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Giving Selenium after breeding won't affect genders. The sperm carries the second chromosome, so whichever one fertilizes the egg controls the gender. I haven't heard anything about using it prior to breeding other than for increased fertility.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

The gel is for monthly use all year to keep their levels up in deficient areas.


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

kccjer said:


> Seth, It depends where you are located. Some places are extremely selenium deficient and need to supplement, other areas are not. Check out this thread where I posted a couple maps...they should be able to give you an idea of whether or not you need to worry about supplementing: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/selenium-oral-injection-173708/index4.html The maps will be on the 3rd page


If I read your maps right, I believe we will have to give the gel maybe. We are in Ohio. But I want more does so unless they need it I don't think I will give them any.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I'd give them some if you're in a deficient area. It won't affect the genders, but it could give you healthier kids. One of the things I've read about is giving weak kids BoSe, so if they get it in the womb that's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just to throw a monkey wrench into this, we BoSe two to three times a year. And they get good loose minerals.
A couple of does have a tendency to throw more doelings than bucklings but in the end it evens out cause others lean more toward bucklings.
On her third kidding Shotgun threw one B along with two D, her earlier kiddings were all D.
We also (sometimes haphazardly) put ACV in the water.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sether55 said:


> If I read your maps right, I believe we will have to give the gel maybe. We are in Ohio. But I want more does so unless they need it I don't think I will give them any.


If you are in a deficient area you really need to supplement. Your goats will be healthier. If they are already bred, giving the gel now won't affect your genders at all....that is determined at the time of fertilization of the egg. There isn't much you can do to affect does or buck now but in future you could try apple cider vinegar added before breeding. I actually have a friend that said for the 1st time ever she got 70% does after adding ACV to her does water....always had about 50/50 before this. Here are some links to read thru:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/first-time-breeding-kidding-160491/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/advice-148130/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/do-i-cry-do-i-pass-out-do-i-hit-nigel-face-144729/

http://www.littlehouseliving.com/uses-for-apple-cider-vinegar.html

http://welcomehomefarm-tj.blogspot.com/2011/08/time-for-apple-cider-vinegar.html#.VD7jMfldW_i
__________________


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you so much!!! All info was very helpful! Too bad it's too late to try to get does. Double checking: nothing I do now at about 2 months bred can change the gender right?:book:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope, what you're gonna get is already there! LOL And....keep in mind that the other things are no guarantee either.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Nope. You're stuck with what you have at this point. Now you can just do what you can for healthy babies (and hope for does!)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Lack of Iodine can cause more doelings to reabsorb or be still born.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep! We never give BoSe since the gel does the same thing and is more convenient. But all mineral supplements are safe to give to pregnant does. IE: Copper bolus, selenium, etc. 

We give and recommend replamin though. It gives all minerals that they need in one dose. We dose weekly to monthly depending. 

After we started using Replamin we have noticed a HUGE change in our does.


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

kccjer said:


> If you are in a deficient area you really need to supplement. Your goats will be healthier.


Thanks so much for the information!I've been looking at different brands and kinds of selenium gel. I was wonder what kind you get and where you get it.
:book: :whatgoat:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

www.jeffers.com


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would try and get the BoSe shots from my vet if I were you. You don't have to give it as often and just makes your work load less. Yes, it IS an injection but if you only need to give it a few times a year it's just one less thing to try and remember on a monthly or weekly basis. Or, Jeffers is a good place to get the selenium gel.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree.. I had used the gel in the past and it just didn't work as well as the Bo-Se.. Plus, I don't have to get the gel into my goats every month (I did have some that didn't like it)


----------

